# ms-get-started message in Safe Mode?



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Windows 10 laptop which is stuck in a boot 'loop'; I can see the spinning circle, before Windows loads, and nothing else.

I booted into the laptop using Ubuntu, and was unable to mount the Windows partition due to an unclean file system.

In order to clean the file system I believe that I need to boot into Windows and then disable fast start up. 

However I am unable to boot into Windows in standard mode. On the other hand I was able to boot into Safe Mode, and by doing so modify the Registry (in the hope of disabling fast start up).

Whilst in Safe Mode I see the message 'You'll need a new app to open this ms-get-started'

I think that it's safe to say that the message above is probably related to the boot up issue.

If anybody has any ideas on how to fix my issue can you please share?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## ImmenseTHOMAS (Nov 26, 2012)

Just to clarify, Are you talking about Fast Startup that is located within Windows Power Options or Fast Boot in regards to your computer's BIOS. I know you said you were talking about fast startup and the registry but I'm not entirely sure where you think fast startup is the issue. 
Are you trying to back up data from it and wipe it or just trying to repair the drive?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you can boot into Ubuntu and see the files in the Windows drive, then copy the User files to a USB HDD, and wipe the Windows drive and reinstall Windows.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well a clean install will fix it, however I am guessing that's not what you want to do. Fast startup (windows) if that's what you mean (even the bios, fast boot) has no effect here. The file system is repaired by running a chkdsk which can be run from a cmd prompt in safe mode, typically (I assume you have a ssd) chkdsk c: /f at the prompt, no idea what you mean by mounting windows partition in ubuntu?

And the boot loop has this just happened? If so a reg restore using regback would be the best way to go, even try a system restore? What key did you modify to turn off windows fast start in the registry? Come back and give us as much info as you can.


----------

